# On how to start classical guitar.



## Kenneth

Good morning, 

I have a very good base about reading scores and playing guitar, however, I'd like to start classical guitar practices.

My question here is:

Can you please suggest easy-medium pieces for classical guitar?

I apologize if I also ask for a sheet including such pieces.

Regards from Nicaragua.


----------



## JAS

I don't have a good answer for you, but I do note that there are some fairly good instruction videos on youtube. Usually, they are for more advanced players, such as master classes, but there are still some good tips. There is at least one particularly good example by David Russell, an extraordinarily fine guitarist. I merely envy those who can actually make such music, so I am an admirer rather than a player.


----------



## tdc

Leo Brouwer - Estudios Sencillos


----------



## Nate Miller

Francisco Tarrega wrote a lot of pieces that are fairly easy, but sound fantastic. Adelita is one worth checking out. 

Mauro Giuliani wrote a lot of concert pieces, but he also wrote a lot of smaller "divertismenti" and sets of variations that are fairly easy and are fun to play.

the Villa-Lobos preludes are pretty popular. Numbers 1, 3, and 5 are the ones it seems like everybody plays

Manuel Ponce wrote a set of 24 preludes. All of them are short, they are modern, so they aren't the best sight reading material, but they are pretty and very playable

I'd also second the idea of looking at Leo Brower.


----------



## Jos

The Belgian composer Jean Absil wrote some nice pieces for guitar. 
It's the only sheet music I kept after my quite definitive goodbye to the classical guitar.
The berceuse is particularly recommended.


----------



## starthrower

Fernando Sor studies

Aaron Shearer books 1 & 2 for basic classical guitar technique.

Those are the ones I started with.


----------



## TodorYankov

Mauro Guiliani op.48 .If you learn to play every etude corectly you will be able to play every piece by Guiliani, because he uses the exact same techniques in his sonatas and concertos. And practising with a metronome is manditory.


----------



## kirolak

Definitely all the Leo Brouwer Esudios Sencillos, they should be easy to obtain in your country. Also, some of the Max Pujol pieces are easy & effective, try the Preludio from the first Suite del Plata.


----------



## brianvds

There is a good classical guitar forum here:

http://www.classicalguitardelcamp.com/

They may well be able to help; there is even a large collection of graded pieces.


----------

